# When and How to start Leash Training



## joelucci33 (Oct 26, 2010)

So...the videos of dogs how walk ubelievably on a leash on their owners left side amazes me...When should i start and how do i do it? to teach my carlo to do this.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-our-puppy-basic/144675-leash-pulling-monster.html

You can start any time you like, but if you have a young puppy keep training sessions short and fun. Start by dragging a leash in the house so the puppy can get used to the feel and don't expect a lot at first.


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

I had Hunter on a leash almost imediately, but as Debbie said, it was on him for him to drag around. After a couple of weeks, I started the 'Heel". But I have been told I started to young.. It has worked, and he is doing fine.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Just understand a little guy can't go for walks of any great distance at all. I don't know how old Carlo is but start with small sessions always ending positive. .


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Sooner the better, I say.

Look for the silky leash method of training on youtube. After everything else failed with my GSD, it's working now at 1+ years.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I started leash training Mia at 8 weeks. I too let her drag the leash around for short periods of time with supervision. After she was used to that, I would hold one end of the leash and call her to me, pulling slightly. She caught on in no time. By 10 weeks of age she was completely leash trained.

If you're speaking of when to start basic obedience, I would wait until your puppy's vaccines are finished. You don't want him/her around other dogs who may not be vaccinated.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I started Thor with "leash dragging" at 8 weeks. I started leash walking about 3 or 4 days later and started working on "au pied" (French command for heel) at about 10 weeks. It is going very well.


----------



## joelucci33 (Oct 26, 2010)

i started the leash dragging today...also put my end of the leash around the leg of my desk while letting him chew on a rawhide bone. hes funny...he'll bite the leash at his collar for a sec then remember the bone...then bite the leash then remember the bone.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Leash stays on my dog like he is in a chain gang.
He is seriously use to the leash being on him and has since I got him at 8 weeks. I will let him loose with the leash still on him all the time. This was mainly b/c in the house I refuse to let him wander off so the leash was tied to my pants loop or my ankle.

Jax turns 15 weeks this sunday and I will start obedience with him at 16 weeks. I will be doing PP with him so from the advice of my breeder he told me to not do any real obedience with him until he is 4 months and just let him be a pup. Plus don't want too much obedience and me possibly screw him up.


----------



## joelucci33 (Oct 26, 2010)

what is PP? excuse my ignorance


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Personal Protection. And what everybody else said, start with the leash soon. I got one of those light braided nylon slip leads from the vet's office and used that for a few weeks.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

DJEtzel said:


> Look for the silky leash method of training on youtube. After everything else failed with my GSD, it's working now at 1+ years.


:thumbup: I posted about Silky Leash on the thread I linked to in my earlier post, but maybe the OP didn't see it. Here's the description and video:

Silky Leash Video – How to Train Leash Walking | Ahimsa Dog Training, Seattle | Dog and Puppy Tips from Seattle |


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> :thumbup: I posted about Silky Leash on the thread I linked to in my earlier post, but maybe the OP didn't see it. Here's the description and video:
> 
> Silky Leash Video – How to Train Leash Walking | Ahimsa Dog Training, Seattle | Dog and Puppy Tips from Seattle |


Whoops, I must not have seen that, sorry. 

I do love the method though. It's a godsend.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Have you tried the other techniques on Grisha's leash walking page? Leash Walking | Ahimsa Dog Training, Seattle | Dog and Puppy Tips from Seattle |

I used pretty much all of them, combining Silky Leash with the Canine Cha-cha, and click/treat for the sweet spot and for eye contact.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Have you tried the other techniques on Grisha's leash walking page? Leash Walking | Ahimsa Dog Training, Seattle | Dog and Puppy Tips from Seattle |
> 
> I used pretty much all of them, combining Silky Leash with the Canine Cha-cha, and click/treat for the sweet spot and for eye contact.


I had never heard of all of it lined out that way and hadn't seen their page, but yeah, I do all of that (aside from #7) with him. We went out to the pet stores today to work and I must have looked a fool walking around doing the "cha-cha" all over the place. I used two bait bags full of treats out and he did real well. 

I noticed if I keep my head up more and seem to forget about him he pays better attention (maybe like a I want what I can't have thing?) and he pays GREAT attention to my lead by moving my head slightly in the direction I'll be going and follows with gusto. 

So, we're getting there. Slowly, but surely.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yep, it takes a lot of patient diligence. But it is worth it! I spent a lot of time walking backwards more than I did walking forwards. But this is the result:






I take her there a couple of times a week, or I did - after the time change this weekend I won't be able to go in the evening after work because it will be too dark.  We walk anywhere from 3 miles to 6 miles, and it's so enjoyable. It's a beautiful place, the walking path is next to a lake, and with the rolling hills and a brisk pace it's good exercise for me too.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Frag will walk just like that for random 'bouts of time, but then relapses in his distraction. I did manage to get him out in just a flat buckle collar and control him today though. I'm sure if we took him for more general walks he'd learn quicker too, but we do so much of our exercise in the yard and house that he's almost never up for a walk. Chilling in petsmart for an hour kills him half the time.


----------

